# Holland



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

We are going to Holland next Friday and staying until 3 May. We would like to see the tulip fields, do some cycling, see some smaller towns or villages. I have been looking at the campsites near Keukenhof but it seems that quite a few do not accept pets. We are definitely taking our dog. Could you recommend any sites or aires in that area? Is wild camping strictly prohibited? 
Thanks. 
Cilka


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Wild camping sctrictly prohibited and enforced

Regards Frank


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Koningshof*

Hi,
Try Koningshof camp site in Rijnsberg.


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

Frank and Hymie, thanks. Do you have more information about Rijnsberg site? I can't find it on the internet.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: holland*



cilkad said:


> We are going to Holland next Friday and staying until 3 May. We would like to see the tulip fields, do some cycling, see some s
> Thanks.
> Cilka


Hi 
We have stayed at Delftse Hout and found it was great for cycling. It has a great big lake to cycle round and Delft centre less than a mile away which is a full of the Delft blue China and is a lovely market town with some wonderful shops.

Lin


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

Lin, thanks a lot. It looks great.
Cilka


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Cilka- see my reply to other post YES YES YES dogs allowed- jst ben having a chat to one! Another good site is Amsterdamse Bos-BRILLIANT for cycling around and easy for amsterdam. They take dogs too


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the good news. A few more days working and on Friday we are finally going.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Back home safely- enjoy your trip!! Fair bit of traffic round Motorways in Rotterdam area but once you've got past there it's a cinch!


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks. We are off tomorrow evening - the weather forecast looks great. 
I will tell you more when we get back.
Cilka


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We're heading off to Holland at half term, and it looks like we'll be stopping at Bruges for a couple of nights before heading off to Kruiningen, which looks good from the Caravan Club book.

Gerald


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Dunno if you've doine it or not Gerald but Bruges is good at night-time. Atmospheric with all the lights and stuff


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Koningshof*

If you manage to get to Koningshof they provide a free wireless internet service all over the site.

http://www.koningshofholland.nl/koningshof/

Its a nice site with small town nearby

Have a good trip.


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello all,
We are safely back and we thoroughly enjoyed out trip. Thanks you for all your suggestions. The weather was marvellous - not a single cloud and very warm for this time of the year. 
We set off on Thursday evening and came as far as Chiemsee (between Salzburg and Munich) where we spent the night by the lake with several other MHs. We spent Friday on German motorways and that was not nice - a lot of road works and soooo many cars - you just hear on the radio 20 km stau, 15 km stau ... However, we arrived to the Netherlands in the evening and spent the night near Utrecht. Next day we visited Gouda, which is a very nice place and then we went off the motorway and just drove round. We came to a very nice site in Nordwijkhout (http://www.hollandrijnland.nl/index.php?site=8&page=543&lang=2&act=view&acc_type=3&gem=&loc=88&zoek=) where we stayed for three days, enjoying the beautiful weather, did a lot of cycling (also to Keukenhof), along the coat... There were people swimming in the sea! On Wednesday we went on the Delft, where we stayed in Delftse houte - it is a very place with the lake and Delft being so close. On the way back home we visited the concentration camp in Dachau in Germany (we have passed it so many times and my husband had always wanted to see it). We'll definitely go again and I would really recommend it.
Regards,
Cilka


----------

